# Auerswald site: Exotic 'Lolita 7' sustainbow guitar (pics)



## ixlramp (Mar 10, 2009)

From the improved site:

last Auerswald Instruments update 10/12/2007

There are pics of other bizarre guitars such as the 'Barracuda' 39 fret, a big favourite of mine:


























The 'Anastasia':






Yummy!


----------



## synrgy (Mar 10, 2009)

Paging Ed Roman.. 

In seriousness, I do appreciate the aesthetic value of these when given the right context (like some kinda David Bowie Ziggy Stardust kinda stage act) but I don't think I understand the *functional* purpose of the extra arm attaching the body to the neck?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 10, 2009)

It looks like something Prince would play.


Not my thing.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 10, 2009)

That one looks oddly right in the hands of the David Bowie-esque chick.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 10, 2009)

Considering what these things cost, has anybody anywhere ever bought one?

Why?!?


----------



## SteveDendura (Mar 10, 2009)

Those are hideous. Also it doesn't look like any of them have very good higher fret access, and I think that arm going all the way to the headstock would just make the whole guitar more neck heavy. I did notice that the "Barracuda" has 36 frets, with good access to about 29 or so.....and it looks like it might balance better than the others....but.....

Ghastly.


----------



## Durero (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice to see some originality for a change.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting ideas an aproach here. The luthier seems to be a tad "extravagant" in his designs and his words on his site.
The uniqueness is a pure win. But I don't know if the sound is good!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 10, 2009)

I think they are gorgeous guitars, just vastly overpriced. The horn extension I wouldn't mind if it was above the neck, but not beneath it.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 10, 2009)

The 80's have been over for quite some time.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 10, 2009)

Those things are just a little bit too crazy for me but the shape looks just like that Roland guitar/synth model they made back in the 80's.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> Those things are just a little bit too crazy for me but the shape looks just like that Roland guitar/synth model they made back in the 80's.




the synthaxe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9K-jFTTxgA


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 10, 2009)

Synthaxe wasn't made by Roland - he means this:






Not my cup of tea, I have to say...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 10, 2009)

ixlramp said:


> Yummy!QUOTE]
> 
> Yummy?
> 
> ...


----------



## Panterica (Mar 11, 2009)

i'd totally play the red one. put in Q tuners, make it a 7
\m/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 11, 2009)

I think if they messed around with some of the proportions to make it look a little more compact they would look killer.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah, I know that company, great, unique designs


----------



## Harry (Mar 11, 2009)

Nothing I would ever play personally, but a bold design for sure


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## march (Mar 11, 2009)

Apophis said:


> yeah, I know that company, great, unique designs



+10.000 


PS: the Barracuda that ed roman owns was supposedly stolen at a NAMM show (I mailed Auerswald a few years back to ask about price and such, that came up in the discussion since I inquired about that model) ...


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 11, 2009)

I actually like the first one 

I wouldn't play live with it, though.


----------



## StringBiased (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow what an auersome thread! I have to say I'm a fan of this guy's work and mid this year I'll be on my way to receiving my own Auerswald instrument.

Having said that I know where most ya'll are coming from in relation to the price margin, the functionality and the over all purpose of the sustainbow in general. I can understand because my first impression on these guitars was just a purely perplexing reaction. I've actually talked to Jerry personally on the phone recently and have e-mailed a few germans who own some of his models (particularly the sustainbows).

So I thought I might be able to give some assistance here on the sound. Just to be clear though, I don't own an Auerswald and I have only heard one of the models in practice, so the info I'm giving is by word of mouth from some people who own these instruments.

So what people have told me about Auerswalds is that the sound is quite unique and "external" from traditional guitar tones. So if you think there's any similarities to Fenders, Gibbys, PRSs etc then forget it. Auerswald's apparently have a very neutral sound to them which some might consider to be sterile, but from what I've been told they sound very full and the attack on all models has this "screaming" effect. He also uses wood that is largely uncommon to other luthiers but if I could make a comparison, it's similar to Alembic's line of guitars.



synrgy said:


> Paging Ed Roman..
> 
> In seriousness, I do appreciate the aesthetic value of these when given the right context (like some kinda David Bowie Ziggy Stardust kinda stage act) but I don't think I understand the *functional* purpose of the extra arm attaching the body to the neck?



I was talking to a german guitarist who has the Venus model:





He was telling me that since it's designed as a baritone 8-string guitar that the sustainbows added a much deeper sound. He said that he also owned a Chico Hablas model and that both of these models absorbs the entire frequency range of the guitars potential resonance. He said this is part of the reason why it has this full and neutral sound, which he also mentioned that it's not your ordinary guitar in which you couldn't play blues or anything else in that vein, but that there is a role and character in the sound that makes it unique etc.



march said:


> +10.000
> 
> 
> PS: the Barracuda that ed roman owns was supposedly stolen at a NAMM show (I mailed Auerswald a few years back to ask about price and such, that came up in the discussion since I inquired about that model) ...



Is it just me or is Ed Roman a sloth ridden financial-leech? I don't know because I don't live in America but his site just reeks of sly-dirty-con-man. That sucks about the Barracuda, I know Jerry is a very hard working luthier where he'll make damn sure you get what you want in your instrument. It's even worse when Ed completely blows the Auerswald pricing out of proportion when it's obvious to me he has no fucking clue. It's actually not as steep as some may think, it depends on what you want. If you want 125 year old wood, then yea, be prepared to pay up. Jerry is a very versatile luthier so there are enough variables in the construction of one's instrument that can justify the money being spent. He does make every solitary part of the instrument after all.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 12, 2009)

I would totally play out with one of those. I enjoy making myself look ridiculous!



StringBiased said:


> Is it just me or is Ed Roman a sloth ridden financial-leech? I don't know because I don't live in America but his site just reeks of sly-dirty-con-man.



It's not just you.


----------



## RXTN (Mar 13, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> It looks like something Prince would play.
> 
> 
> Not my thing.


----------



## StringBiased (Mar 15, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 15, 2009)

The Anastasia one is hot, I'd have one of those, long live the 80s!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 15, 2009)

ixlramp said:


>





StringBiased said:


>



I actually kind of like these two, except I don't know how I feel about that P-bass looking pickup.


----------



## Scali (Mar 15, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> It looks like something Prince would play.



Yea, he's used the Model C, and his Symbol guitar is also built by Auerswald.



ShadyDavey said:


> Synthaxe wasn't made by Roland - he means this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those were actually made by Ibanez/Fujigen, for Roland.
Prior to this 707 model, they also made a Les Paul model with midi electronics for Roland. Really cool stuff, and incredibly playable. Sounds good when using the regular pickups aswell.





The idea behind the 'bow' on these guitars was that the midi pickups had trouble picking up some frequencies. The bow allegedly helped to improve the resonance for these frequencies, giving a more balanced sound, which meant the midi pickups would track better.
(The first midi guitar being a Les Paul is probably no coincidence either, being one of the most responsive and balanced guitars ever designed).

Ibanez was also allowed to use the midi electronics in their own products, resulting in this thing:


----------



## Snorelax (Mar 15, 2009)

Durero said:


> Nice to see some originality for a change.


I saw this awhile back and it reminds me of your "Raven" design.




I think they are very interesting guitars, but from what I hear, they are north of $10,000 (maybe StringBiased can shed some light on that), so I don't think I will be getting one any time soon.


----------



## StringBiased (Mar 16, 2009)

^It depends on what you want. Solid bodies shouldn't cost 10,000 if you're not looking for super antique wood, sustain-bows on the other hand I'm not too sure about. I'd say if you're interested, just give Jerry a call, he's very humble and passionate, so he'll be able to answer all your questions with no problems at all.

That Lolita solid body I wouldn't know the price of exactly, but I'd be surprised if it was more than 6000 EUR. Again, it all comes down to what you want, I believe the Naomi's, Viva's and Lolita's are limited to around 20 being made, so you might wanna give him a call before they're all gone. I know he only has 2 Naomi's left.

So yea, ultimately, the best way to find out all this stuff is to ask the man yourself, he won't bite and who knows you might be surprised by the response in regards to the pricing.


----------



## NDG (Mar 16, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> *It looks like something Prince would play.
> *
> 
> Not my thing.




Mhmm


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 16, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I would totally play out with one of those. I enjoy making myself look ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just you.



Did you just defend Ed Roman?


----------



## disk2 (Mar 16, 2009)

Man. I've wanted one of those Roland 707s ever since I first saw and heard one on the old "war of the worlds" TV series. Just never seem to have the extra cash 
And now the damn cable that goes with it will cost you as much as the guitar.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 16, 2009)

They look fucking ridiculous.


----------



## StringBiased (Mar 16, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> They look fucking amazing.


----------



## ixlramp (Mar 22, 2009)

StringBiased said:


>



Hi StringBiased! Thanks for your interesting post and that pic, i've been missing the Venus since the Auerswald site was updated. Do i see string clamps on the tip of the bow? Amazing idea, the bow supports the tension of the strings.

Apparently there is an adjustable connection between the tip of the neck and the sustainbow that, i assume, modifies the interaction and allows the neck relief to be adjusted.

I like the sustainbow underneath, looks like it might rest across both legs, supporting the neck at a good angle.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 22, 2009)

That's quite the peentar there.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 22, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I actually kind of like these two, except I don't know how I feel about that P-bass looking pickup.



I like the nat finish one


----------



## StringBiased (Mar 25, 2009)

ixlramp said:


> Hi StringBiased! Thanks for your interesting post and that pic, i've been missing the Venus since the Auerswald site was updated. Do i see string clamps on the tip of the bow? Amazing idea, the bow supports the tension of the strings.
> 
> Apparently there is an adjustable connection between the tip of the neck and the sustainbow that, i assume, modifies the interaction and allows the neck relief to be adjusted.
> 
> I like the sustainbow underneath, looks like it might rest across both legs, supporting the neck at a good angle.



Hey no probs man. I think you may be right about those metal adjustors, it seems like all the sustain-bow models have them and that it might be exactly what you described; to support neck relief. 

I find these guitars infinitely interesting mainly because I see a modern approach with his sustain-bow models. Ever since Ned Steinberger invented his headless design I believe Jerry added the next equation to the headless concept and hence the sustain-bow was born.


----------



## StringBiased (Apr 3, 2009)

For those who are curious, here are some solid-body pics.

Naomi:














Viva:


----------



## Stan P (Apr 4, 2009)

These are wrks of true art, clearly not aming to be apreciated by the majority. SOme awesome and very musical designs in this bunch. I love the XR instrument.


----------

